# Help - How to Butcher Pigs?



## jlgoinggreen (Oct 27, 2009)

Does anyone have any good websites we can look at on how to clean and butcher a pig?  We just lost a piglet to a cow hoof and my dh does not want to waste it.  We called a butcher who at this time of night (of course) is closed.  He told us that we need to put it in the freezer, but first we had to gut it.  My son begged to do this job and did a great job.  He looked on youtube.com for instructions.  He is now stating if he did this much, he is sure he can finish the job.


----------



## miron28 (Nov 1, 2009)

you can go to tractor supply they have a good book on how to butcher pigs it shows you pictures and goes in to really good detail.


----------



## hildymarie (Nov 3, 2009)

You didnt say how old your son was but if he is old enough to properly gut it, I would say let him do it. Get a book or look up the cuts maybe in an old old cookbook and let him at it. It's a dying skill and if he can learn it he will have one more ability to use in life not to mention the fact that he can learn to do yours and eliminate one more cost on the farm. He may not make a career of it but is a valuable skill.  The first one wont be perfect but it is a start. See if you know someone with a bone saw to borrow, in a pinch use a hacksaw. If it works out and he is still interested, then go from there. I would love to learn how to butcher but I have a deep aversion to very sharp things. I am limited to chickens.


----------



## jlgoinggreen (Nov 4, 2009)

hildymarie said:
			
		

> You didnt say how old your son was but if he is old enough to properly gut it, I would say let him do it. Get a book or look up the cuts maybe in an old old cookbook and let him at it. It's a dying skill and if he can learn it he will have one more ability to use in life not to mention the fact that he can learn to do yours and eliminate one more cost on the farm. He may not make a career of it but is a valuable skill.  The first one wont be perfect but it is a start. See if you know someone with a bone saw to borrow, in a pinch use a hacksaw. If it works out and he is still interested, then go from there. I would love to learn how to butcher but I have a deep aversion to very sharp things. I am limited to chickens.


My son is only 13.  He ended up doing the whole thing and we are very proud of him.  Might not look like the best job to some, but this momma is very proud of him.  He wants to be the "family butcher" now.  He can't wait to do the chickens.  Of course they are only 6 week old Buff Orpingtons, so he will have to wait a while. LOL  He is a little business man and always thinking of how to make money.  I am thinking of letting him do broiler chickens to sell.  He is thinking of selling them and offering to butcher for more money.


----------

